# Has anybody heard of or used the Strong Theory Bar?



## pazz (Oct 29, 2015)

I have been checking this out online and was wondering if anybody has used the strong theory bar?


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've seen them but never used one.  Would mind trying it but bit sure it's worth $1000


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 14, 2015)

I'd like to try it but that $1k+ price tag scared me


----------



## lunasal (Jun 30, 2016)

It actually comes as a pull-down bar,it can change your grip position, very useful when strength trainning


----------



## Sully (Jun 30, 2016)

lunasal said:


> It actually comes as a pull-down bar,it can change your grip position, very useful when strength trainning



We get it man. You are officially the king of bumping old dead threads. Maybe start checking dates on these threads before you go replying to them from now on. It's bad form to reply to threads that are more than a few months old with no replies. That's not just on here, but on the Internet in general.


----------



## Richard King (Aug 5, 2016)

too expensive Id like but can't afford


----------



## jitenmazee (Sep 20, 2016)

I have heard about it but never used it. I would like to give it a try once.


----------

